# Successful hunting...



## Boxerpeti

I managed to buy these on the flea market yesterday and today.

1- Столичные - Stolichnie (cal.2409)


----------



## Boxerpeti

2- Луч - Luch (cal.2209)


----------



## Boxerpeti

3- Полет - Poljot (cal.2609)


----------



## Vaurien

Boxerpeti said:


> I managed to buy these on the flea market yesterday and today.
> 
> 1- Столичные - Stolichnie (cal.2409)


I like very much all your watches, but I am enthusiastic for this Stolichnie.
Fine watch and in very good conditions! :-!


----------



## dedatos

Poor me!

For 3 years now I search and have never succeeded to find and see a real Stolichnie in Georgia!!!
You are a lucky man!:-!


----------



## dedatos

This I do have! I have published in the forum all my slims in the recent past but I wish I could be such a good photographer as you , Ill-phill, Robert and a few others here!
Dedatos


----------



## dedatos

one of my beloved ones that I like to wear often. But yrs are in immaculate state! I rarely find them in good state here. it is a small country and not so many watches around!
Dedatos


----------



## TZAG

All are in great condition too |> That Poljot has unique dial |> |>


----------



## Boxerpeti

Dear Dedatos,

Hungary is a little country. Fact, that the peoples lived well here in the socialist era. Not outstandingly well, but not too in poverty. The Soviet watches were not expensive. Everybody wore a watch quasi. The old Soviet watches high-quality, a lot remained in a good state. The prices rise gradually unfortunately.

I wish that you should manage to find many beautiful watches in Georgia. 

Peter


----------



## Boxerpeti

Yes! Stolichnie is my favourite. I adore the classic letters in the trade name.


----------



## tjvreeken

Nice watches! I like the movement of the Luch:-!

I definitely live in the wrong country :-s 
Or do I have to choose another hobby :think:


----------



## Boxerpeti

Hello Tom,

The air-ticket is cheap already today. Come onto Budapest, I show the flea market!


----------



## dedatos

TZAG,
I have this dial in square case. I have seen it 2-3 times in the flea market but mostly in a round goldplatted case and not in the square one. If I shall find it infrond of me again, and you are interested I shall buy it and inform you .BUT, if the dial has POLJOT in Cyrilic, (ΠΩΛΕΤ) hmmm, ...then... you loose and I win!!
Dedatos


----------



## dedatos

I forgot !
There is a rarest one: That with all its hour lines verticaly placed!! Usually it circulates in full gold=400/500 USD!
dedatos


----------



## TZAG

Thank you my friend, but I prefer these lines instead 
http://www.netgrafik.ch/images/ruwraketa1a.jpg


----------



## dedatos

No doubt you are a man of good taste!
This raketa is immaculate and gorgeous.
But it is reserved only for the table of Ill-Phill !!
He can taste of it or ride on it while we can only have an envious look or smell its propulsion smoke!!
Dedatos


----------



## TZAG

BTW I can't send you pm... :roll: your box is full.


----------



## dedatos

Tzag I have liberated some space!



TZAG said:


> BTW I can't send you pm... :roll: your box is full.


----------



## Boxerpeti

A newer watch arrived...

Ракета - Raketa (cal.2627 - 29 jewels automatic movement)


----------



## Crazypeter

I love that Raketa!
Good one dude!:-!


----------



## dedatos

Very nice piece, have never seen it before.
Dedatos


----------



## Boxerpeti

I am glad that you like the Raketa. Here an other one. Arrived on the last week.

Ракета - Raketa (cal.2609 - 16 jewels movement)


----------



## pmsbm

WOW...That jubileumi is awesome!!!


----------



## Boxerpeti

Hello,

Yes, jubilee model. (1917-67)
Great October Socialist Revolution - Великая Октябрьская социалистическая революция

/Do you speak Hungarian? "jubileumi"/

Peter


----------



## pmsbm

No Peter, I would like to, but the word is similar for most languages including portuguese and spanish.

Pedro


----------



## Boxerpeti

Arrived last week. Perfect Wostok "baby diver" with 2409, 17 jewels movement.


----------



## Boxerpeti

New watch in my collection.

A rare Poljot from the First Moscow Watch Factory. It is a full stainless steel cased export type watch. In the past, around the beginning of the 1960's, Poljot with these kind of models wanted to conquest the west side markets. They used the caliber 2608, 16 jewels movement.

Peter


----------



## Vaurien

Boxerpeti said:


> New watch in my collection.
> 
> A rare Poljot from the First Moscow Watch Factory. It is a full stainless steel cased export type watch. In the past, around the beginning of the 1960's, Poljot with these kind of models wanted to conquest the west side markets. They used the caliber 2608, 16 jewels movement.
> 
> Peter


Oh, fine! All your new catches are very very fine! |>

I think Ill Phil has found a worthy competitor ;-)​


----------



## Boxerpeti

Thank you Vaurien. Phil's collection is unique. I am amateur compared to him.


----------



## Boxerpeti

A newer watch in my collection.

Столичные - Stolichnie

Gold case (14 karat - 583.) Movement: cal.2408 - 16 jewels


----------



## Boxerpeti

Hi to All!

New watch arrived.

Москва - Moskva (First Moscow Watch Factory)
Cal.2608 - 16 jewels movement.


----------



## TZAG

Beautiful Mockba |>


----------



## Boxerpeti

I agree with you.


----------



## Boxerpeti

New watch.

Pobeda from First Moscow Watch Factory.
Movement: cal.2608 - 16 jewels


----------



## Vaurien

Boxerpeti said:


> New watch.
> 
> Pobeda from First Moscow Watch Factory.
> Movement: cal.2608 - 16 jewels


Fine 

Do you sell any of your watch?


----------



## Boxerpeti

Thank you!

I sell a watch rarely. Possibly one like that, from which there are more. I sell on a Hungarian auctionary website sometimes. But I buy often, since I am a collector.

Peter


----------



## Vaurien

Boxerpeti said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I sell a watch rarely. Possibly one like that, from which there are more. I sell on a Hungarian auctionary website sometimes. But I buy often, since I am a collector.
> 
> Peter


Let us know when you sell!
What is the link of Hungarian auctionary website? :thanks


----------



## Boxerpeti

Hello,

Hungarian auctionary website: http://www.vatera.hu/

category-Jewellery & Watches (Ékszer, óra): http://www.vatera.hu/ekszer_ora_c363.html

Category-Men's watches (férfi karóra)
http://www.vatera.hu/ekszer_ora_karora_ferfi_c1564.html

Help to the Hungarian language:

óra - watch, clock
karóra - wristwatch
zsebóra - pocketwatch
női óra - lady's watch
férfi óra - man's watch
egyéb óra - other watches
keresés - search
kategória - category
minden kategóriában - in all categories
orosz - russian
szovjet - soviet

I sell these currently: http://www.vatera.hu/listings/index.php?us=petyusenka

Regards, Peter


----------



## Boxerpeti

Desktop clock in a typical plastic case. Production year: 1954.

Chelyabinsk Watch Factory - Челябинский часовой завод 

Movement: 171-ЧБН, 14 jewels


----------



## dedatos

Nice in this red plastic. You are aware of the bigger crystalline frame version of Mayak I guess. When I bought this smaller chelyabinsk version in transparent plastic i thought it was crystal It was a deception to me when I have seen it was a plastic one as the transparent has turned with the years to yellowish acrilic. nevertheless the watch is worth the aquisition It is a civil-demilitarization- version of the identical military black one. 
Demilitarization and consumerism in its earliest phases!!!
dedatos


----------



## Marcio

It was a nice hunting day !
You've got wonderful watches.
I have a question for you, if you don't mind. Is there, or was there a hungarian watch brand ? even in communist or pre-communist times ?
I'm asking this because I'm not in Russia anymore so I'm focusing in tryng to find watches from other easter european countries. I have already found out about polish watch brands and about east german ones. Is there a hungarian ?
Thanks very much !
and congratulations !
Marcio.


----------



## Boxerpeti

Hello Marcio,

I do not know about Hungarian wristwatches (in a big series).
Pocket watches were being made on Hungary on the past century's front and desktop clocks were produced with a MOM trade name.

Peter


----------



## Boxerpeti

I saw it on the flea market Mayak desktop clock. It is much bigger at this. I did not buy it because he was too expensive (30€). I buy it if he will be cheaper. But Mayak construction different, plainer.
His clock-case rather orange, than red.


----------



## Boxerpeti

Hi to all!

A new piece arrived into my collection.
A beautiful Pobeda in gold (14 karat - 583) case from the First Moscow Watch Factory.
Movement: cal.2602 with 15 jewels.

Merry Christmas for everybody!

Peter from Hungary.


----------



## Boxerpeti

A newer piece in my collection.

Кировские - Kirovskie
Movement: cal.2408 - 16 jewels


----------



## Boxerpeti

This GUB arrived recently. Made in GDR. Very good watch.


----------



## Boxerpeti

Happy New Year to all!

A newer piece in my collection.
Rare Poljot export model from 1960s years. 22 jewels, cal.2415.A automatic movement (than in the Rodina) in a full stainless steel case.


----------



## Boxerpeti

A new piece arrived into my collection.

Poljot export model from the 60s. Movement: cal.2409 (17 jewels), full steel case.


----------



## dedatos

one more wonder in your B wonderland!
Have seen it before only in photos but have never seen it in real.
Dedatos


----------



## Vaurien

dedatos said:


> one more wonder in your B wonderland!
> Have seen it before only in photos but have never seen it in real.
> Dedatos


Fine Poljots :-!


----------



## Boxerpeti

Hello Dedatos, Vaurien! Thank you for the congratulations.

A new watch arrived into my collection on the past week.

A rare big Slava stopwatch. Movement: cal.54601 - 15 jewels.
Capable of counting 1/100 seconds.
Exceptionally fast. 1 second to complete a full circle.
360000 (50Hz) half oscillations per hour.

Peter


----------



## Boxerpeti

A newer watch arrived into my collection.

Raketa.
Made in 1970s at Petrodvorec Watch Factory.
The automatic movement caliber is 2627.H - 29 jewels.


----------



## ducadiangers

hello Peter your watches are very nice!!! but what do you say about their price??? Is it cheap the market on Budapest?because when i'll retourn on Budapest i want to make a trip there!!!!
One question: you don't like the Zim watches??


----------



## The Flight

Hi Boxerpeti, my copmpliments !!!!! you have watches very, very gorgeous


----------



## dedatos

Peter is buying ONLY THE BEST! > Ihave the impression he is not buying any watch he finds in frond of him. So, even he is spending something more, it is all in all economic! He also has a propensity to buy gold - platted as against nickel. 
He is also not easily compromising on damaged dials too.
In addition he masters photo job nearly at the level of ill-phil!.
The result is a very nice collection with high level aesthetic value.
A classics collection that should guide us along with those of mark Gordon, Ill-Phil, Michele and our other senior collectors.


----------



## Boxerpeti

Hello,

I wrote in a personal letter that I buy it the clocks on flea markets . Furthermore on Hungarian Internet auctionary sites. The prices rise continuously on Hungary. It is possible to buy beautiful Russian watches on a price around 10-20 euros generally.
Younger ZIM wristwatches I do not like it really.

Peter


----------



## Boxerpeti

Thank you for congratulation!


----------



## tjvreeken

Boxerpeti said:


> Hello,
> 
> I wrote in a personal letter that I buy it the clocks on flea markets . Furthermore on Hungarian Internet auctionary sites. The prices rise continuously on Hungary. It is possible to buy beautiful Russian watches on a price around 10-20 euros generally.
> Younger ZIM wristwatches I do not like it really.
> 
> Peter


Are these sites in English/German? Do you have links?


----------



## watch22

Stolichnie - Stolichnaya also make a fine vodka.

Beautiful watch.


----------



## Boxerpeti

Hi Tom,

The auctionary website is with a Hungarian language. I added a little help to him early.
Hungarian auctionary website: http://www.vatera.hu/
category-Jewellery & Watches (Ékszer, óra): http://www.vatera.hu/ekszer_ora_c363.html
Category-Men's watches (férfi karóra)
http://www.vatera.hu/ekszer_ora_karora_ferfi_c1564.html
Help to the Hungarian language:
óra - watch, clock
karóra - wristwatch
zsebóra - pocketwatch
női óra - lady's watch
férfi óra - man's watch
egyéb óra - other watches
keresés - search
kategória - category
minden kategóriában - in all categories
orosz - russian
szovjet - soviet

Regards, Peter


----------



## Krzysiek_W

Boxerpeti, few times a week i look at your great collection and i'm jealous


----------



## Boxerpeti

I am glad about the words of appreciation always. Thank you Krzysiek!


----------



## Boxerpeti

2 newer old pocketwatches arrived into my collection.

First: Chistopolski (Typ-1 movement with 15 jewels)
Second: ZIM (cal.4302 movement with 15 jewels)


----------



## watch22

More great finds.

Do all Russian watches go the Hungary to retire?


----------



## tjvreeken

Boxerpeti said:


> 2 newer old pocketwatches arrived into my collection.
> 
> First: Chistopolski (Typ-1 movement with 15 jewels)
> Second: ZIM (cal.4302 movement with 15 jewels)


'newer old' ;-) I like that expression!
Congratulations! I think I have to plan a holiday in Hungary :-d


----------



## Boxerpeti

Hello my friends! I bought a watch again on the flea market.

Raketa (cal.2609.HA - 19 jewels)


----------



## dedatos

Once again,
much to your tradition, "Only the Best"!!!
Very nice dial and brand new body.
Congratulations! You shall make all of us poor collectors, to plan a travel to 'the promising (watch)land'!!! 
Dedatos


----------



## Boxerpeti

I say thank you for the congratulation. But the situation already not beyond good on Hungary. Many people collect the Russian watches. The beautiful pieces run out slowly. And the prices rise gradually.
Come independently onto Budapest from this. We need the rich tourists. :-!


----------



## dedatos

Georgians are spendy but not rich I am afraid.....
Here only foreigners -and very few locals indeed- buy soviet watches.....
Nevertheless, market is too small to find easily something rare or in good condition remaining.
Off course, this makes hunting more interesting!
Dedatos


----------



## Boxerpeti

I bought beautiful Slava alarm clock.
A high-quality 11 jewels movement in international comparison.
I can awake in time then and I will be the first customer on the flea market.


----------



## mchap

Boxerpeti said:


> Hello my friends! I bought a watch again on the flea market.
> 
> Raketa (cal.2609.HA - 19 jewels)


Very nice. I have bought one at ebay just yesterday. Here in Rome we have some interesting flea-market but they are not much usefull to find russian watches.


----------



## Boxerpeti

Thank you Mchap!

More are the Russian clock on Hungary because we belonged to the eastern block. I look at those flea markets if I get to Rome.


----------



## soviet

Boxerpeti said:


> I say thank you for the congratulation. But the situation already not beyond good on Hungary. Many people collect the Russian watches. The beautiful pieces run out slowly. And the prices rise gradually.
> Come independently onto Budapest from this. We need the rich tourists. :-!


Hi,

I have been to Budapest many times around year 2000 that was long before I collected watches. But I bought a few Russian cameras there. I wonder what is the exchange rare between Forin and US dollar now? I bought a Hungarian military binocular in that big flea market. It is of excellent quality.|>

Your watches are first grade collectalbes.

Good luck.

Soviet


----------



## Boxerpeti

Hello Soviet,

It is possible to buy very many interesting things on the Hungarian flea markets. Hungary is the hunting ground of many foreign collectors. Hungarian Forint is very weak now moreover. Foreign exchange rates here: http://www.valutaweb.extra.hu/ 
Now worthy for the foreigners on Hungary to buy.

Peter


----------



## mchap

Boxerpeti said:


> Thank you Mchap!
> 
> More are the Russian clock on Hungary because we belonged to the eastern block. I look at those flea markets if I get to Rome.


Let me know if you came here..... there are about 10 interesting market here inRome (only Sunday) and many others in beautifull city as Viterbo, Spoleto, Perugia, Arezzo,......
Some time can happen to find something very interesting.... was November when, from Sunday to Sunday, i have found an old Strela and an Okeah, in very good condition and ..... flea-market price:-d


----------



## Boxerpeti

I bought this on last Sunday the big one, egg form Poljot wristwatch on the flea market.
He is in a beautiful condition.
Movement: 17 jewels, cal.2614.2H with date.


----------



## Boxerpeti

Strela, and Okean? Fantastic pieces. Please, show from them pictures!


----------



## tjvreeken

A usual: congratulations :-!


----------



## Chuck Linderman

I just got this from an e-friend in an old Soviet Republic. The Red Star-Blue Diver was first brought to my attention on this forum. I never dreamed I'd see one let alone own one.
I have her on a black rubber dive band , but am looking for a nice stainless steel band for her.
She runs a little fast, and may need to be regulated, but I do love her!


----------



## TZAG

Please Chuck take a macro pic for more inspection. Thanks.


----------



## Boxerpeti

I bought on a last week this Elektronika quartz lcd-watch.
A real "metal potato", but I like him.  
The metal strap is original.


----------



## mchap

Boxerpeti said:


> Strela, and Okean? Fantastic pieces. Please, show from them pictures!


I am reading only now.... i will post the pictures tomorrow ... for now i can tell more... another day i have found:
- 1 Shturmaskie 31659
- 1 Buran sdelano cccp
- another Poljot chronograph
- plus others, if remember well, ten watches
all togheter:-d:-d:-d


----------



## dedatos

You forgot to tell us where you have found all these womderfull watches! It seems as if you have managed to enter during last night Mark Gordon's house!!!!


----------



## mchap

dedatos said:


> You forgot to tell us where you have found all these womderfull watches! It seems as if you have managed to enter during last night Mark Gordon's house!!!!


Ahhhhhhhh! i would like to do it..... ok, i will open a topic " Successful 
hunting in Rome and surroundings", i will publish some of the many watches that i have found and that i have already published at www.orologiando.com and of sure i will publish all that i will found...


----------



## Boxerpeti

Hi for everybody!
I bought this beautiful Slava automatic watch on the last Saturday.
Movement: cal.2427 with 27 jewels, automatic.


----------



## mchap

mmmmmmh! very nice and in so good condition! (where are you going the night to find so good watches.....?)


----------



## Boxerpeti

I find beautiful watches hardly already. I desire rare pieces, but they are not. A lot are the wreck, an incomplete piece. I bought it yet Poljot, Raketa, Start and Sekonda watches. I show them later.


----------



## dedatos

A nice piece indeed!
I consider it the most beautiful goldplatted Slava.
dedatos


----------



## tjvreeken

Congratulations :-! I like the old Soviet watches more and more!


----------



## Boxerpeti

This beautiful Poljot I bought on the flea market together with Slava.
Movement: cal.2408 with 16 jewels.


----------



## mchap

Nice, beautiful and intersting. :roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll: Poljot


----------



## tjvreeken

Nice watch :-!


----------



## Boxerpeti

This is automatic Raketa with 2627 movement. The dial is not original unfortunately. The day window missing. I hope for it, I find an equivalent to it.


----------



## Boxerpeti

Thank you Tom!


----------



## Boxerpeti

A beautiful old watch arrived into my collection. His name is Start. Made in the Petrodvorec Watch Factory. The pattern of the dial is interesting. Like that, than a chessboard.
Movement: cal.2603 with 16 jewels.


----------



## mchap

Very nice. I have noticed that the "chessmate pattern" recurs in the Soviet watches and usually the result is a very bright and pleasant dial.


----------



## dedatos

Very nice watch with such immaculate and rare dial and this very particular symbol of raketa on it that rarely we see on raketa dials.

But y shall agree, the real 'CTART' legacy is that big made by the 2My3 and not that of the raketa factory.

I had not noticed that raketa has also produced watches under the name start.

Dedatos



mchap said:


> Very nice. I have noticed that the "chessmate pattern" recurs in the Soviet watches and usually the result is a very bright and pleasant dial.


----------



## Boxerpeti

I have an other similar watch. I like it even better. His dial is more beautiful according to me. Rare these Petrodvorec Start watches.


----------



## Boxerpeti

You are right. Most beautiful Sztart watches it was made in the Second Moscow Watch Factory.


----------



## Vaurien

Boxerpeti said:


> I have an other similar watch. I like it even better. His dial is more beautiful according to me. Rare these Petrodvorec Start watches.


Beautiful dial! :-!


----------



## mchap

Boxerpeti said:


> I have an other similar watch. I like it even better. His dial is more beautiful according to me. Rare these Petrodvorec Start watches.


I like it, this kind of dial is typically Russian; am i wrong if I say that is a design that used also in other watches? for example Mayak?


----------



## Boxerpeti

Yes. Mayak watch was produced with similar dial in Petrodvorec Watch Factory.


----------



## dedatos

Very nice start this small white !!


----------



## Boxerpeti

Does not like, but was not expensive, I bought it for this. (5€ with shipping) 

Sekonda from Petrodvorec Watch Factory.
Movement: cal. 2609.HA with 19 jewels


----------



## tjvreeken

Find a glass back for it and wear it upside down :-d


----------



## mchap

tjvreeken said:


> Find a glass back for it and wear it upside down :-d


:-d:-d:-d I agree! :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Boxerpeti

A beautiful Raketa Diver watch got into my collection.
Movement: cal.2609.HA - 19 jewels


----------



## Boxerpeti

I tried it already with a Wostok Precision (cal.2809) watch.


----------



## dedatos

BXI good morning !
Congratulations! I guess this is very rare indeed!
Can you show a pic of the crown opened?? is it a screwing crown like the one of Boctok?
So now I know that other than Boctok and Poljot, Raketa also did a diver model. I am wondering if Slava did it too.
Enjoy your new jewel and thanks for showing it to us
Dedatos



Boxerpeti said:


> A beautiful Raketa Diver watch got into my collection.
> Movement: cal.2609.HA - 19 jewels


----------



## mchap

Nice! it's a long time that i'm looking for it.


----------



## tjvreeken

Congratulations, unusual watch indeed :-!


----------



## Boxerpeti

You omitted it from the enumeration Zaria. They produced diver watch.

Here is a pic of the crown opened. Yes, is it a screwing crown like the one of Vostok.


----------



## dedatos

Thanks very-very much BXI!
octok threaded-tube was welded on the surface of the body so it is difficult to repair-glue-weld it. i am wondering if this one is just inserted in the body hole or if it is like the Boctok one. 
Dedatos


----------



## dedatos

....and in any case, the stem looks more robust and nicely fitting than the Boctok system! What about the crystal? is it thick and safely sealed with metal ring like the Boctok one?
I know I am asking too much...but I do hope to find components of it through my master. He has not one and I havent seen here for all these years 
dedatos


----------



## Boxerpeti

Hi Dedatos,

Slava diver watch from the 90s: http://www.vatera.hu/slava_orosz_buvarora_128273925.html


----------



## Boxerpeti

Yes, the crystal is thick and safety sealed with metal ring.


----------



## dedatos

wow!
very -very nice!
What is its price in USD??
and is it soviet or russian manufacture?


----------



## dedatos

than you very very much again!


----------



## Boxerpeti

Approximately 30 USD.
On the bottom of the dial there the inscription: Сделано в России (Made in Russia)


----------



## Boxerpeti

A newer soviet watch arrived in my collection.
Ural - cal.3608 with 16 jewels.


----------



## dedatos

ah these impressively noble white urals with their advangardist design and material-aluminum case! i love them so much and they are so rare nowdays! 
But it seems none is caryng about them no matter if they are fashionably big! 
Really I cannot undrstand all of us!...


----------



## Boxerpeti

A newer Wostok arrived...

Beautiful blue dial, nice case, 18 jewels cal.2414 movement.


----------



## RIOS

Vaurien said:


> Oh, fine! All your new catches are very very fine! |>
> 
> I think Ill Phil has found a worthy competitor ;-)​


.........just wait til my yesterday taken pics will be in my notebook...LOL....


----------



## RIOS

boxerpeti said:


> new watch in my collection.
> 
> A rare poljot from the first moscow watch factory. It is a full stainless steel cased export type watch. In the past, around the beginning of the 1960's, poljot with these kind of models wanted to conquest the west side markets. They used the caliber 2608, 16 jewels movement.
> 
> Peter


outstanding. A +++


----------



## Boxerpeti

Excuse me, I wrote badly the type number of the movement. Correctly: cal.2214.


----------



## Boxerpeti

A newer wtach arrived in my collection...

Zvezda from Uglich Watch Factory.
Movement: T-18, 15 jewels


----------



## watch22

Is this a lady's watch? It's nice.


----------



## Boxerpeti

Hi,

Excuse me because of the overdue answer. Zvezda is lady's watch naturally.

Peter


----------



## Boxerpeti

The Easter bunny brought a beautiful watch.


----------



## TZAG

Great piece |>


----------



## tjvreeken

Boxerpeti said:


> The Easter bunny brought a beautiful watch.


That must have been a reasonable fortuned bunny..... for a bunny:-d

Nice piece in a very good optical condition:-! Does the inside looks similar?


----------



## Boxerpeti

Thanks! 
I like this type. They produced it until short time. This beautiful piece is the second already in my collection.


----------



## Boxerpeti

The movement is in a beautiful and good state.There was need for few regulations, but works well already now.


----------



## Boxerpeti

Hi all!

I bought this soviet watch on the flea market for 7 euros. He works perfectly.
Sportivnie from 1MWF. Movement: cal.2618 - 17 jewels


----------



## Vaurien

Wow! It's perfect. I've never seen that model. It's pretty rare, isn't?


----------



## mike.s

I'm offered the same model Спортивные (Sportivnie, Sports) but with black dial - as a part of a small collection that I'm negotiating to buy. The collection has about 100 pieces now, I'm picking and chosing which pieces I'd be getting. This one might very well end up amongst them.


----------



## tjvreeken

Very nice item, Peter!


----------



## mike.s

Just picked up this Vostok in Ukraine, it's sitting in Kiev waiting for me to come liberate it (sorry for the poor pic, it's white, not gold). Unusual dial, Vostok made a few of those as well as a few cases with similar patterns:


----------



## Boxerpeti

In a beautiful state rare! And the stop mechanism is out of order in many pieces.


----------



## Boxerpeti

Yes, very interesting dial. I am having a Vostok watch with patterned dial ( http://www.boxerora.hu/gyujtemeny/vosztok750.html ), but I like the plain dials better.


----------



## Boxerpeti

Newer watch arrived in my collection.

A Svet with black dial from Petrodvorec Watch Factory.
Movement: cal.2603 - 16 jewels


----------



## Vaurien

Boxerpeti said:


> Newer watch arrived in my collection.
> 
> A Svet with black dial from Petrodvorec Watch Factory.
> Movement: cal.2603 - 16 jewels


Really fine watch, as all your watches! :-!

Do you have a Type-1?


----------



## Boxerpeti

Oh, thanks!
----------------------

Watches with Typ-1 movement? Yes. There is at least a dozen on my web page. Why?


----------



## dedatos

What do you mean by type-1 movement please??
dedatos
----------------------

Watches with Typ-1 movement? Yes. There is at least a dozen on my web page. Why?[/quote]


----------



## Vaurien

dedatos said:


> What do you mean by type-1 movement please??
> dedatos
> ----------------------
> 
> Watches with Typ-1 movement? Yes. There is at least a dozen on my web page. Why?


Hallo, dedatos! Happy to hear form you! 
I've got a type-1 movement just today.
I'll post soon my new *old *watch :-d


----------



## Boxerpeti

Hi Dedatos,

These the Typ-1 (cal.4302) constructions: http://www.boxerora.hu/4302.html ZIM is an exception.
Or I know badly?

Boxer


----------



## Vaurien

Fine movement! 
Look at mine ;-)


----------



## Boxerpeti

I am curious about your new Typ-1 watch. Please, show a photo!


----------



## Boxerpeti

Newer Wostok arrived into my collection.
Movement: cal. 2809.Б - 18 jewels (than in the Almaz)


----------



## watch22

I like these small watches - simple and elegant.


----------



## Boxerpeti

I went out onto the flea market on past weekend. I bought a beautiful watch. A NOS Raketa with his box and his paper. He was not used yet.
Movement: cal.2609.HA - 19 jewels


----------



## dedatos

so nice to see it in immaculate condition! 
I expect soon ill-phill to retaliate......
dedatos


----------



## Boxerpeti

A newer Raketa arrived into my collection. Chromium-plated case, beautiful chocolate brown dial and 2628.H movement with 19 jewels.


----------



## Boxerpeti

A newer beautiful Stolichnie arrived...
Made in the First Moscow Watch Factory. Movement: cal.2409 - 17 jewels.


----------



## watch22

Very elegant.


----------



## rproch

I love it!


----------



## Boxerpeti

My collection was increased by a newer rare piece.
Poljot in steel case and with interesting dial from the 60s. 
Movement: cal.2409 - 17 jewels


----------



## Boxerpeti

A newer Luch arrived into my collection.
Movement: cal.2209 - 23 jewels


----------



## Boxerpeti

A newer nice Poljot...
Movement: cal 2609.H - 17 jewels


----------



## Vaurien

Boxerpeti said:


> A newer nice Poljot...
> Movement: cal 2609.H - 17 jewels


Another beautiful Poljot. :-!
What are the years of production?
I noticed you have a predilection for the xx09 movements... :-d


----------



## Boxerpeti

Vaurien said:


> Another beautiful Poljot. :-!
> What are the years of production?
> I noticed you have a predilection for the xx09 movements... :-d


Maybe end of the 70s.
Are xx09 my favourites? Yes, but these are the frequentest watches.


----------



## Boxerpeti

I bought this Komandirskie on the past week. Only 7 euros were his prices. I hope so not forgery.


----------



## watch22

This looks like #237 in the Levenberg book except for the second hand. #237 shows the second hand with the circle. But, I've been told that both styles of second hand have been used on the Komandirskie.


----------



## Melnyk

Boxerpeti said:


> I bought this Komandirskie on the past week. Only 7 euros were his prices. I hope so not forgery.


 ah thats a fake please ship it to me so i can dispose of it for you...


----------



## Boxerpeti

Thank you for the help. I calmed down.


----------



## Boxerpeti

A newer watch arrived in my collection.
Chaika with cal.3056 quartz movement.


----------



## Krzysiek_W

Boxerpeti said:


> A newer watch arrived in my collection.
> Chaika with cal.3056 quartz movement.


Great! very nice!


----------



## dedatos

looks also huge!


----------



## Boxerpeti

Hi,

Newer watch arrived into my collection.

Raketa with 2609.H (18 jewels) movement.


----------



## Vaurien

Boxerpeti said:


> Hi,
> 
> Newer watch arrived into my collection.
> 
> Raketa with 2609.H (18 jewels) movement.


Fine! I love the back with the Earth on :-d


----------



## watch22

That Earth symbol is the "export model" symbol - no?


----------



## Boxerpeti

A newer Raketa with 23 jewels cal.2209 movement.


----------



## Boxerpeti

They used this emblem on the watches in Soviet Union.


----------



## watch22

Nice - the Sampson model, I believe.


----------



## Boxerpeti

Hello for everybody! 
A newer beautiful soviet watch arrived into my collection.

Poljot automatic with 2616.2H (23 jewels) movement.


----------



## Boxerpeti

Luch with cal.2209 (23 jewels) movement from Minsk Watch Factory.


----------



## Leixlip

Boxerpeti, Your macro photography is excellent.
Today I took my first photos of the dial and interior.
Its nice looking at your photos to recognize my cal.2209 is the same.
Although I admit opening and closing the caseback needs a lot more practice.


----------



## Boxerpeti

A newer watch arrived...

Raketa with 2609.HA (19 jewels) movement.


----------



## sci

My "new" POLJOT de luxe with cleaned dial 
Circa 1969.


----------



## Boxerpeti

Very beautiful classic watch. Congratulations!


----------



## Boxerpeti

A newer Poljot in my collection...
(cal.2409 - 17 jewels)


----------



## Vaurien

Very very fine, as the usual.... 
I have a question: :think: are all the "Poljot de Luxe" for the foreign market? 
Are there any also in cyrillics?


----------



## watch22

Boxerpeti said:


> A newer Poljot in my collection...
> (cal.2409 - 17 jewels)


Interesting - it has the "crab" style case like early Kirovskies.


----------



## Boxerpeti

I did not see inscription (de luxe) yet on Russian language.


----------



## Beau8

Looks great~cheers! ;-)


----------



## dedatos

IMHO It is indeed a Kirovskie poljot Most possibly produced in the threshold -transition period of the name change. Therefore everything is kirovskie but from then-on Poljot became a brand
dedatos


----------



## Boxerpeti

Wostok 2414.A


----------



## Boxerpeti

A newer Pobeda arrived in my collection.
Movement: cal.2602 - 16 jewels
Case: new (NOS)


----------



## tjvreeken

Toppie Peter :-!


----------



## watch22

Boxerpeti said:


> A newer Pobeda arrived in my collection.
> Movement: cal.2602 - 16 jewels
> Case: new (NOS)


Is that an aluminum case?


----------



## Boxerpeti

Thank you Tom! I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Boxerpeti

Yes, this is alu case.
I managed to buy some pieces.


----------



## Boxerpeti

A newer Poljot alarm watch arrived.
Movement: cal.2612.1 - 18 jewels


----------



## roo7

That's a very nice Poljot alarm.

I have the same case model, however it's not the same dial or gold plated and the condition is not as good as yours.


----------



## sci

One NOS Poljot 17J I've got recently. The watchmaker said he has it new in the store since decades and sold it ~at the price of a cleaning. As for a new watch I got the regular warranty.
The only pictures I found of this model are with different hands than mine (and from the 3-4 photos on this model there aren't two with same crowns), but the model is really cute and I hope this one is not franken :-!


----------



## Boxerpeti

I have a watch like this with a black dial. But old Signal watches in right like.


----------



## Boxerpeti

Original the watch, but the hands were exchanged presumably.
Congratulation. Nice watch.


----------



## Boxerpeti

A newer Raketa arrived in my collection.
Movement: cal.2609 - 16 jewels


----------



## ltri

TZAG said:


> Thank you my friend, but I prefer these lines instead
> http://www.netgrafik.ch/images/ruwraketa1a.jpg


I have that exact Raketa, except it is dirty and worn. would you like to 
trade :-d:-d https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=313765


----------



## Boxerpeti

A newer Luch arrived...
Movement: cal.2209 - 23 jewels


----------



## tjvreeken

As usual: nice watch Peter :-!


----------



## Boxerpeti

Thank you Tom!
I admire your two newer watches (Strela and Sputnik). Congratulation! Both very rare and nice.


----------



## Boxerpeti

A newer Luch from Minsk Watch Factory.
Movement: cal.2209 - 23 jewels


----------



## tjvreeken

Thanks Peter!

You see, sometimes, even in The Netherlands, you can find some nice Russian watches. The gentleman I bought them from also had a genuine Zlatoust diver for a very reasonable price! What a haevy piece of watch is that!! I didn't buy it. First of all, I ran out of money and in the second place, it does not fit in my collection by far. Diving is the opposite of flying :-d


----------



## NegativeCambre

Don't know if these are rare enough for this thread...

...but here are a few of my favorite new Russians...




























Steve


----------



## tjvreeken

These are nice watches Steve :-!

The first one is my favourite...


----------



## Vaurien

tjvreeken said:


> .............
> Diving is the opposite of flying :-d


:-d

I think you're not right, Tom! 
Divers are flying people who choosed another direction.


----------



## Boxerpeti

Newer watch arrived in to my collection.
Sportivnie - 17 jewels movement (cal.2618) with hacking mechanism.


----------



## tjvreeken

Hi Peter,

As usual indeed: Successful hunting!
I really like the movement.


----------



## tjvreeken

Hi Peter,

Wow, this is a nice one :-! I've one too, a runner, _almost_ as nice as yours :-d


----------



## TZAG

+2 |>


----------



## Boxerpeti

Old Wostok 2209


----------



## Vaurien

Boxerpeti said:


> Old Wostok 2209


Really fine, in very good condition! :-!


----------



## tjvreeken

That is a nice one Peter :-!!

Can you tell anything about the way the brand name is printed on the dial?

Anything to do with the space race, like the very early Poljots?


----------



## TZAG

tjvreeken said:


> Can you tell anything about the way the brand name is printed on the dial?
> 
> Anything to do with the space race, like the very early Poljots?


It is well known space race and its achievements was a great inspiration for all soviet factories, and still remains.


----------



## Boxerpeti

Hi everybody!

I'm glad to inform you, that I reached the number of 400 russian watches on my watch collection website /www.boxerora.hu/. According to this jubilee event I exulted myself with a solid gold /14 kt - .583/ cased Luch.

Regards, Peter from Budapest


----------



## Reno

Boxerpeti said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I'm glad to inform you, that I reached the number of 400 russian watches on my watch collection website /www.boxerora.hu/. According to this jubilee event I exulted myself with a solid gold /14 kt - .583/ cased Luch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards, Peter from Budapest


 Just gorgeous.

Congratulations, Peter :-!


----------



## Lucidor

Boxerpeti said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I'm glad to inform you, that I reached the number of 400 russian watches on my watch collection website /www.boxerora.hu/. According to this jubilee event I exulted myself with a solid gold /14 kt - .583/ cased Luch.
> 
> Regards, Peter from Budapest


That is a fantastic achievement. How long did you collect to reach this magnitude? Is your home like a museum or are they all stuffed in shoe boxes? Nice watch by the way. :-!


----------



## Vaurien

Congratulations!
Did you have a party, to celebrate the happy event? :-d


----------



## watch22

Nice watch.

And I love your web site - I use it often to compare watches I'm considering buying.


----------



## tjvreeken

Very nice catch Peter, congratulations :-!


----------



## tjvreeken

Very nice catch Peter, congratulations :-!

Sorry, bouncing provider!!

But this remarkable fact deserves special attention


----------



## Boxerpeti

Newer Poljot arrived in my collection.
Steel case and cal.2608 movement.


----------



## tjvreeken

Wow Peter, that's nice! Very nice markers and hands :-!


----------



## watch22

Interesting - I don't think I've ever seen a combination of English and Russian writing on a movement.


----------



## Boxerpeti

I adore these old steel cased watches.

(Thank you for your remark in my guestbook.)


----------



## Boxerpeti

Conceivable, that exchange a component in the course of a movement repair.


----------



## tjvreeken

Yes, these Poljots are very nice 

And well Peter, 400 watches is a remarkable achievement :-!


----------



## Boxerpeti

Arrived a nice Mir.
Cal.2209 - 18 jewels


----------



## Vaurien

Fantastic! :-!


----------



## cestommek

Hello Boxerpeti,you have a great web,very interesting:-!.
Thanks for share your watches and pics
Greetings


----------



## tjvreeken

Nice catch Peter :-!

I really like the dial and the shape of the second hand |>


----------



## Boxerpeti

Thanks for the congratulations to everybody. I am glad that you like the Mir.

A newer beautiful piece arrived meanwhile. A Raketa with 16 jewels cal.2609 movement


----------



## Vaurien

Boxerpeti said:


> Thanks for the congratulations to everybody. I am glad that you like the Mir.
> 
> A newer beautiful piece arrived meanwhile. A Raketa with 16 jewels cal.2609 movement


More and more beauties are arriving... :-d


----------



## tjvreeken

Nice hunting Peter! Please don't catch all the fishes out of the sea ;-)


----------



## Boxerpeti

I am satisfied with the tiny fish, I leave the big ones for you Tom.


----------



## Boxerpeti

A newer watch in my collection.
Poljot automatic - cal.2616.2H movement with 23 jewels


----------



## ecalzo

a real classic....


----------



## phd

Boxerpeti, I am perpetually jealous of you!


----------



## Boxerpeti

Arrived a beautiful Wostok Amfibian...


----------



## Boxerpeti

Thank you for the acknowledgement.


----------



## tjvreeken

You did it again Peter: great catch :-!

Keep on going in 2010 ;-)


----------



## Boxerpeti

Newer watches in my collection. Luch and Agat.


----------



## watch22

I like the Luch - what version of the logo is that? It doesn't look like the graffiti logo.


----------



## tjvreeken

Nice catches Peter :-! This is not the common stuff: a square case watch and a stop watch with a scale divided in 100th |>


----------



## Boxerpeti

The collection expanded again...
Cornavin (Raketa) diver with 2609.HA movement.


----------



## Vaurien

Boxerpeti said:


> The collection expanded again...
> Cornavin (Raketa) diver with 2609.HA movement.


As far as I know, this is really a rare and beautiful watch! 
You've got a treasure!


----------



## tjvreeken

Nice catch Peter, you are ready for the spring season with this colorful watch :-!


----------



## watch22

Very festive.


----------



## Boxerpeti

A newer piece...
Signal from MWF with 2612 movement.


----------



## tjvreeken

Hi Peter, this is really a nice one and in a very good condition :-! Is it from the 60ties?


----------



## Boxerpeti

Hello Tom,

Yes, the watch originating from the 60s. The case unfortunately not faultless, but i like that.


----------



## roo7

Beautiful, I am still looking for the early Signal dials.. :-d

The earliest Poljot Signal I got is this,


















It's also in the 1972 catalog.


----------



## watch22

I like the lines of the case shape.


----------



## storyteller

A real beauty! And greetings from its more battered sister.


----------



## dedatos

Dear Storyteler,
The battered sister has an unparalleled charm! 
No comparison!
This model of the Cygnal series is the unparalleled archetype ancestor !

One could not ask and find it in a better shape!

I would not change what you have with all the otherr cygnal-poljot alltogether!!

Be proud of it and its unique curlish and swordish lumen hands

dedatos


----------



## Boxerpeti

Only a plain Pobeda from the 1.MWF.
Movement: cal.2608 - 15 jewels


----------



## Boxerpeti

This is a very beautiful watch. Congratulations!


----------



## Vaurien

Boxerpeti said:


> Only a plain Pobeda from the 1.MWF.
> Movement: cal.2608 - 15 jewels


Charmant! This is one of my preferred soviet watches :-!


----------



## tjvreeken

Boxerpeti said:


> Only a plain Pobeda from the 1.MWF.
> Movement: cal.2608 - 15 jewels


Yeah Peter, you're right: it is hardly worth mentioning :-d

Congratulations :-!


----------



## Boxerpeti

Newer Sekonda arrived.
Steel case - 23 jewels cal.2209 movement.


----------



## Vaurien

Boxerpeti said:


> Newer Sekonda arrived.
> Steel case - 23 jewels cal.2209 movement.


Really fine! :-!
I did never see the 2209 in Sekonda models...


----------



## Boxerpeti

A newer beautiful watch from the 1MWF.
Rodina with cal.2415.A (22 jewels) automatic movement.


----------



## Boxerpeti

Not rare: http://www.boxerora.hu/gyujtemeny/minszki_egyeb.html


----------



## Seele

Boxerpeti said:


> A newer beautiful watch from the 1MWF.
> Rodina with cal.2415.A (22 jewels) automatic movement.


I am not sure about this, but does this watch have the same case as the "crab"?


----------



## watch22

Looks that way to me.


----------



## Vaurien

Seele said:


> I am not sure about this, but does this watch have the same case as the "crab"?


The Rodina case is more thick than the crab one.


----------



## tjvreeken

Nice watch Peter, I really like the movement :-!


----------



## tjvreeken

Hi Peter, how new is 'newer'? It looks beautyfull!


----------



## Boxerpeti

Slava watch arrived.
cal.2427 - 27 jewels automatic movement


----------



## watch22

Nice one. I like the Slavas with the auto movement. They're big by Russian standards so look right-sized by current standards.


----------



## tjvreeken

Nice catch Peter, looks like new!


----------



## Boxerpeti

A Moskva watch (rare Pobeda version) arrived.
Movement: cal.2608 with 16 jewels.


----------



## storyteller

Beautiful watch and perfect movement. And it seems that the back of the seconds hand is gold-plated, while the rest is red. Is it so, or just an optical illusion?


----------



## Boxerpeti

Yes, the second hand are painted.
The watch was an old uncle's. Reading the time was easier.


----------



## tjvreeken

Wow, this is really a nice watch, Peter :-!


----------



## Boxerpeti

Thank you Tom!


----------



## Boxerpeti

The sun came out, the motorcyclist season started up.


----------



## Vaurien

Boxerpeti said:


> The sun came out, the motorcyclist season started up.


What a strange watch! It has a little movement in a big case, am I wrong? ;-)


----------



## Boxerpeti

Yet again a Kirovskie...
(cal.2408 movement with 16 jewels from 1MWF)


----------



## storyteller

Perfect again.


----------



## storyteller

Double post, sorry.


----------



## pwalsh21

That Kirovskie is is *amazing* condition. Congratulations!


----------



## Boxerpeti

You're wrong. A smaller construction in a little case.


----------



## Vaurien

Boxerpeti said:


> You're wrong. A smaller construction in a little case.


May you tell me what is the size of movement, please? And of case?


----------



## tjvreeken

Nice watch! Does number 26 refer to someone in particular?


----------



## tjvreeken

Amazing Peter! Do you find these watches in such a good condition or do you restore them to almost new?


----------



## Boxerpeti

A newer Komandirskie from Chistopol.
Movement: cal.2414 with 17 jewels.


----------



## Boxerpeti

I buy watches with a beautiful state primarily. What is not beautiful that will be donor.


----------



## tjvreeken

Congrats with this 3AKA3 Peter :-! I really like the black dial in combination with the color of the digits.
Greatings from his 'not so perfect' brother in the Netherlands ;-), starring in this 'pocket-shot' b-)

(Click to enlarge)


----------



## watch22

Boxerpeti said:


> I buy watches with a beautiful state primarily. What is not beautiful that will be donor.


That's a good strategy. I'm starting to do that too. My watchmaker can fix any part of the movement, but if the watch is cosmetically beaten up - there's little to be done.

Nice Komandirskie.


----------



## Boxerpeti

I managed to buy an interesting Sekonda desktop watch. Made in the Petrodvoretz Watch Factory (Raketa) with 17 jewels cal.2609.I movement.


----------



## tjvreeken

Congrats Peter :-! Nice catch!


----------



## Boxerpeti

A newer beautiful watch arrived into my collection.

Poljot from 1.MWF with 17 jewels cal.2609 movement in solid gold (14k - .583) case.


----------



## Vaurien

Boxerpeti said:


> A newer beautiful watch arrived into my collection.
> 
> Poljot from 1.MWF with 17 jewels cal.2609 movement in solid gold (14k - .583) case.


Wonderful! :-!


----------



## tjvreeken

Not bad, not bad at all :-!


----------



## amox

strela cyrillic


----------



## tjvreeken

Congratulations :-!


----------



## Boxerpeti

2 newer pieces arrived...

Pobeda from ZIM. Movement: cal. 2602
Luch from MWF. Movement: cal. 1800


----------



## Seele

Fine specimens again! Looking at the ZIM-built Pobeda, I wonder if many of them incorporated shockproof bearings for the balance wheel.


----------



## Boxerpeti

A nice Poljot in steel case. 
Movement: cal.2209 (Vympel) with 23 jewels


----------



## Boxerpeti

In the ZIM Pobeda's they used cal. 2602 or 2608, which movement is not fitted with shockproof.


----------



## tjvreeken

Congratulations, nice lugs :-!


----------



## Boxerpeti

Russian watch advertisement from the early sixties. (Hungarian language)
The prices of the watches are comparable.


----------



## Boxerpeti

Thank you Tom!


----------



## Boxerpeti

...and the Pobeda from Petrodvoretz.


----------



## Vaurien

Boxerpeti said:


> ...and the Pobeda from Petrodvoretz.


Thanks for the catalog. They are always a good source of information!
:-!

The Pobeda from Petrodvorez if fine! I have a TTK-1 Pobeda, in worst conditions. I think it's a fascinating watch ;-)


----------



## storyteller

Great catch and impeccable taste, as usual. And thank you very much for the catalog. Poljot 2414 there seems more expensive than Volna or Signal. I knew there is something in these watches.


----------



## tjvreeken

Nice for reference!


----------



## tjvreeken

As usual, great catch :-!


----------



## Boxerpeti

Raketa "Diver" with quartz movement.


----------



## Vaurien

Boxerpeti said:


> Raketa "Diver" with quartz movement.


Great catch! Fine watch :-!
Is it really waterproof?


----------



## a_godumov

> Russian watch advertisement from the early sixties. (Hungarian language)


I`ve got a question about that ad. When did the Стрела chronograph become available to the general public? And for how long was it sold?


----------



## tjvreeken

That is a strange watch Peter. I don't think I would have bought it :roll:
Nevertheless: congratulations!


----------



## Boxerpeti

A newer beautiful watch arrived...
Rossia from Petrodvoretz Watch Factory. Movement: cal.2609 with 16 jewels


----------



## Boxerpeti

No, no waterproof watch.


----------



## watch22

Beautiful.

Soviet factories made some very fine watches and some ... not so beautiful watches. What was the difference? Accidents?


----------



## stefano34

A great find in what looks to be almost mint condition.


----------



## ill-phill

Boxerpeti said:


> A newer beautiful watch arrived...
> Rossia from Petrodvoretz Watch Factory. Movement: cal.2609 with 16 jewels


 that's really a beauty! Congratulations :-!
Phil


----------



## Vaurien

Boxerpeti said:


> A newer beautiful watch arrived...
> Rossia from Petrodvoretz Watch Factory. Movement: cal.2609 with 16 jewels


I love those waves on the dial! |>


----------



## tjvreeken

Vaurien said:


> I love those waves on the dial! |>


+1

Congratulations!


----------



## Boxerpeti

A beautiful Poljot from the 60s.


----------



## Vaurien

Boxerpeti said:


> A beautiful Poljot from the 60s.


Fine! :-!
Poljot on the dial, 1MChz on the movement. One of my preferred arrangements ;-)


----------



## Boxerpeti

A Raketa from the end of the 80s.


----------



## Vaurien

I have the same! b-)

I'm proud to have a watch like yours! :-d


----------



## Boxerpeti

Two are from this type for me. 
Minimal different the trademark inscription.


----------



## Boxerpeti

A beautiful Czechoslovakian watch arrived into my collection. 

Prim Sport.

Not russian watch, but this was made in the eastern block.


----------



## Vaurien

Boxerpeti said:


> Two are from this type for me.
> Minimal different the trademark inscription.


I didn't know there where 2 different types! :think:

Mine is like the first of yours:;-)


----------



## Boxerpeti

Raketa arrived...

Movement: cal.2614.H - 19 jewels


----------



## Lucidor

Wow, it looks new. Congratulations!


----------



## Boxerpeti

ZIM Pobeda.
Movement: cal.2602 with 15 jewels


----------



## Seele

Boxerpeti said:


> ZIM Pobeda.
> Movement: cal.2602 with 15 jewels


Ahh... I like blue Pobedas in this case style! I have one very similar to this, with gold Arabic numerals, but it seems I need a replacement second hand :-(


----------



## Boxerpeti

An other Pobeda from ZIM.


----------



## Boxerpeti

I send one for you if you need him.


----------



## Boxerpeti

Wostok arrived...


----------



## Boxerpeti

A newer Raketa arrived...


----------



## melville

Today I picked up the parcer from my local post office... Inside the parcel was an Sturmanskie OKEAN. It is a 2004 re-issue #046/999. Watch is completely new and cost me $300. Dream come true. :-!

I don't have a camera as my friend borrowed it. As soon as I get my camera back I will post some pictures.

Now I have to find a new strap for it as I don't really like the standard padded dark blue leather strap. I was thinking about blue nato or blue "carbon fibre" strap with blue or red stitching.


----------



## Boxerpeti

A beautiful Pobeda from the 1MWF.
Movement: cal.2602 with 15 jewels


----------



## storyteller

Congratulations! A grand classics.


----------



## Seele

... and amazing condition too! :-!


----------



## Vaurien

Boxerpeti said:


> A beautiful Pobeda from the 1MWF.
> Movement: cal.2602 with 15 jewels


Really fine! |>
What is written in the back?


----------



## Boxerpeti

Thank you guys. I am glad that you like the watch.

Vaurien!

Majetek vojenské správy = The army's property. (in the Czechoslovakian army)


----------



## Boxerpeti

Raketa arrived...

Movement: cal.2614.H - 19 jewels


----------



## Boxerpeti

Steel dream...

Poljot in stainless steel case with 23 jewels, cal.2209 Vympel movement.
Very rare dial!


----------



## pwalsh21

That Poljot is terrific. Congratulations on another beauty!


----------



## storyteller

Amazing!


----------



## Vaurien

Very very beautiful Poljot! A real dream!


----------



## georges zaslavsky

You have one great watch collection Boxerpeti:-! I didn't know that some russian movements were that nicely finished. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Boxerpeti

Wostok Amphibia arrived...
Cal. 2209 movement in steel case.


----------



## Lucidor

That Amphibia is in ridiculously good condition, is it NOS? Congratulations! :-!


----------



## roo7

I can never find a 2209 Amphibian in such a wonderful condition. Most of mine has missing lume or very nasty looking bezels. :-d


----------



## sci

Amphibia is really nice, but that Poljot de luxe is amazing!


----------



## pyjujiop

Boxerpeti said:


> Wostok Amphibia arrived...
> Cal. 2209 movement in steel case.


Very nice. Congratulations. One thing I don't have is a Vostok 2209-based model.


----------



## Boxerpeti

A newer Poljot arrived...

Movement: cal.2616.2H automatic with 23 jewels


----------



## watch22

I like it. You could wear this with jeans.


----------



## Boxerpeti

Raketa with 2609.HA movement in nice condition.


----------



## Vaurien

Boxerpeti said:


> A newer Poljot arrived...
> 
> Movement: cal.2616.2H automatic with 23 jewels


Fine! :-!


----------



## Boxerpeti

Hi everybody,

Two year are my website ( www.boxerora.hu ) today.

Jubilee novelty: Solid gold (.583) Raketa from the Petrodvoretz Watch Factory with box and paper.

Additional pictures: Orosz órák

Regards, Peter from Budapest


----------



## watch22

Solid gold Russian watches are special - this is a beauty.

I guess after you have every model of watch you want - you start looking for them in gold


----------



## Lucidor

Congratulations to the anniversary! You have a fantastic collection.


----------



## tjvreeken

Boxerpeti said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Two year are my website ( www.boxerora.hu ) today.
> 
> Jubilee novelty: Solid gold (.583) Raketa from the Petrodvoretz Watch Factory with box and paper.
> 
> Additional pictures: Orosz órák
> 
> Regards, Peter from Budapest


Hi Peter,

I went through your new acquisitions form the last months and I am astonished about the high quality of the watches :-!
Do you buy them in this state or do you 'clean them up' before posting?
By the way: the Czech Army Pobeda is awesome!


----------



## Boxerpeti

Pobeda from 1MWF with rare black dial. Movement: cal 2608 with 15 jewels.


----------



## Boxerpeti

There are lots of types, which I still should collect, so for quite a while the collection is not going to be full. Gold wathces are only rare but interesting piquancies.


----------



## Boxerpeti

Thank you very much!


----------



## Boxerpeti

Hi Tom,

In the latest times I buy watches only, which can be made to a presentable condition with small afford. Usually a full cleaning is enough. Pretty often I buy not working wathces if their case or dial are nice. These are godd as a donor. I'm happy that you like the presented ones!


----------



## Boxerpeti

A newer export Poljot arrived...
17 jewels cal.2409 movement in steel case.


----------



## Vaurien

Fine watch!


----------



## watch22

Nice. The 2409 Poljot is one of my favorite movements. Simple (who needs a calendar?) and compact.


----------



## tjvreeken

Never seen this dial before, how old is it?


----------



## tjvreeken

Sorry: bouncing server: double post


----------



## tjvreeken

I like the dial! Congratulations!


----------



## Boxerpeti

A Slava arrived into my collection.
Movement: cal.2428 with 26 jewels


----------



## watch22

Slavas have interesting designs.

This looks pretty late Soviet era - no decoration on the movement.


----------



## Boxerpeti

Raketa arrived...
Cal.2356 quartz movement.


----------



## Boxerpeti

Yes, this Slava was made on the end of 80s.
Did you see already decorated Slava 24xx movement?


----------



## watch22

I stand corrected - I checked my 24xx series Slavas and none have any decorations - save for an SU stamp.

Nice quartz Slava. I have collected only a few quartz Russian watches - because it's almost impossible to get them fixed if they stop working.


----------



## Boxerpeti

An old Wostok arrived.
Movement: cal.2602 with 15 jewels


----------



## Vaurien

Boxerpeti said:


> An old Wostok arrived.
> Movement: cal.2602 with 15 jewels


Fine! It's very old but it looks like a new one. 
How can you make such a wonder? :-d


----------



## Seele

Vaurien said:


> Fine! It's very old but it looks like a new one.
> How can you make such a wonder? :-d


Vaurien, I agree: it is unbelievable! :-!


----------



## azoria

Beautiful watch!!! It`s so hard to find these Vostok in this pristine condition!!!!:-! This watch must have been sitting in a drawer for the last 40 years. Almost no ageing on the dial.
Congrats Boxerpeti.|>


----------



## odessatime

Tom Vreeken

try living on the other side of the world !!!. As far as i am concerned you live next door and could easily spend a weekend shopping in any of the prime countries where we hunt for watches. For me to get home to Odessa Ukraine cost about AUD 3000 and 30 hrs ther and ther 30back.

Your should feel yourself lucky

good luck hunting so close to the action


----------



## Seele

odessatime said:


> Tom Vreeken
> 
> try living on the other side of the world !!!. As far as i am concerned you live next door and could easily spend a weekend shopping in any of the prime countries where we hunt for watches. For me to get home to Odessa Ukraine cost about AUD 3000 and 30 hrs ther and ther 30back.
> 
> Your should feel yourself lucky
> 
> good luck hunting so close to the action


odessatime,

I go to the monthly collectors fair at the greyhound track, but I think I have exhausted the supply of Russian watches already. Still I bought a Girard Perregaux last time, a gift to one of my nieces.


----------



## odessatime

Seele PRIVYETIK B SYDNEY !!!!!!!
which greyhound track is it you are mentioning. I know the one near the fishmarkets at Pyrmont, one on the other side of Glebe and one near Yagoona. 

Would be nice to meet another strange fellow associated with Russian Watches

...... But my wife is Russian and i would need to think of a good reason to diviate from my normal routine


----------



## Seele

Odessatime,

It is the one near the fish market, at the club house opposite Glenmore meats; first sunday of the month and it costs you a picture of the Queen to get in.


----------



## soviet

My success in hunting, I mean all of them, the watch,camera and the CZJ objective.

I spent many days each year in Budapest in the early years of 2000 before I was interested in Russian watches.


----------



## Boxerpeti

+1 Kirovskie...


----------



## Vaurien

Boxerpeti said:


> +1 Kirovskie...


Very fine, as the usual :-!


----------



## watch22

These are very elegant little watches.


----------



## Boxerpeti

A beautiful Raketa arrived...
Movement: cal.2209 with 23 jewels


----------



## Boxerpeti

Wostok with 17 jewels 2409.A movement.


----------



## Boxerpeti

Newer Amphibia arrived...
Movement: cal.2414 with 17 jewels


----------



## tjvreeken

Congratulations with all these nice old watches!:-!

It is amazing that these watches are in 'new-like' condition.

Yes Peter, I'm a bit jealous :roll:, but please continue posting these nice watches :-d.


----------



## Boxerpeti

A beautiful Wostok from Chistopol.
Movement: cal.2209 with 18 jewels


----------



## Boxerpeti

Thank you Tom. Don't worry, I continue...


----------



## Boxerpeti

A little curio. The smallest soviet wristwatch.
Chaika from Uglich.
Movement: cal.1200 with 18 jewels

Additional pictures from the watch here:

Orosz órák


----------



## Vaurien

I always was curious to see the very little 1200 Chaika movement.
Fine pictures on your site! |>


----------



## tjvreeken

That is a nice one Peter |>

How old is it? 1970s?


----------



## tjvreeken

So small.... and yet they managed to put 18 jewels in it :-d

Nice watch, but not for my collection, to small......


----------



## watch22

What a great catch. Mark posted one of these a few months ago and said they are very rare.


----------



## pmwas

That's a beauty  I've got myself a Kolos today


----------



## Boxerpeti

+1 Sekonda


----------



## Boxerpeti

Thank you Tom.
Yes, from 70s.


----------



## tjvreeken

I like those bi-colored movements! Great condition, a usual


----------



## Boxerpeti

Wostok arrived...


----------



## pwalsh21

I don't know how you find these things, Peter, and in such great condition. I've never seen a Vostok like that. The dial is really cool looking. Also, I had no idea that Vostok ever made a plastic case. Did it come from the factory that way?


----------



## tjvreeken

It's always a pleasure to see the 'victims' which are the results of your hunting activities ;-)

Great catch Peter! |>


----------



## pmwas

Two watches from 1MChZ


----------



## Vaurien

pmwas said:


> Two watches from 1MChZ


Beautiful as the usual! 

I don't know what a watch is the left one, with white dial. Could you explain? ;-)


----------



## pmwas

Stolichnie (Столичные) - a nicer version with a beautiful dial


----------



## Boxerpeti

Nice watches with rare dial. Congratulation!


----------



## Boxerpeti

Yes, this original factory case.


----------



## Boxerpeti

A nice Sekonda (with 23 jewels, cal.2209 Vympel movement) arrived...


----------



## watch22

Looks good. Must be from the 80's - Roman numerals were popular then.


----------



## pmwas

New arrival. Not exactly super-rare, but I've been looking for it for some time


----------



## Boxerpeti

A newer civil Amphibia arrived...


----------



## Lucidor

Very nice, you have a way of finding pieces in mint condition. Out of curiosity, how big is your collection?


----------



## tjvreeken

Nice catch! I like the lugs and the movement is very nice!


----------



## Boxerpeti

A newer Molnija arrived...
Movement: Poljot 2450 day/date, quartz


----------



## Boxerpeti

I have altogether approximately 800 pieces. From this some 600 pieces Russian watch.


----------



## tjvreeken

I cannot say I like this one. 

A pocket watch with a quartz movement is to me something like an old pirate ship with diesel powered engines. It does not fit :roll: And the color: is it violet :-s Brrr.....

But from a history point of view I can understand you like to have it in the collection.


----------



## Boxerpeti

Yes, my opinion is similar.

I promise, the next piece will be more beautiful.


----------



## Boxerpeti

Sekonda de Luxe arrived in to my collection.
Movement: cal.2415, 29 jewels, automatic by Poljot.


----------



## Seele

Classy and classic stuff, Pete! :-! :-!


----------



## tjvreeken

OK Peter, you kept your promise :-d

This one is _much_ nicer than the quartz pocket watch! Congratulations :-!


----------



## Boxerpeti

+1 Amphibia...


----------



## Mister Mike

Nice! A familiar face that I don't see very often!


----------



## Boxerpeti

Poljot de Luxe (2209) arrived...


----------



## tjvreeken

Very nice, Peter! Congratulations!


----------



## tjvreeken

Very nice dress watch, congratulations |>


----------



## Boxerpeti

An export Raketa from Petrodvoretz: Cardinal
Movement: cal.2609.HA with 19 jewels


----------



## tjvreeken

Nice catch Peter |> It has an 'open 6' !! (That is much appreciated by Rolex owners :-d)


----------



## Vaurien

tjvreeken said:


> Nice catch Peter |> It has an 'open 6' !! (That is much appreciated by Rolex owners :-d)


Nine too! :-d


----------



## philippeF

...


----------



## philippeF

Here's my recent russian piece ...



with a sister ...



regards
Philippe


----------



## texasgunrunner

Nice finds, Phillippe! I especially like the "sister".;-)


----------



## tjvreeken

Nice Wolna! I like the dail :-!


----------



## philippeF

thank you !

but i guess the central second hand is a little bit short ? right ? 
my local watchmaster managed to find a central "strela" hand !!!, and he 'll for sure find for this one .... but what do you think ? did the "Volna" exist with this hand ? and maybe you can tell me the tube diameter to replace it
best regards from the old France
Philippe


----------



## shadow_ru

philippeF said:


> but i guess the central second hand is a little bit short ? right ?


don't worry, the second hand is correct. here is mine Volna


----------



## Boxerpeti

Not special, but nice. A newer Raketa with 2603 movement.


----------



## tjvreeken

Boxerpeti said:


> Not special, but nice. A newer Raketa with 2603 movement.


Indeed, very nice :-! Good hunting!


----------



## Boxerpeti

Wostok 2209 arrived.


----------



## Boxerpeti

Thanks Tom!
Tomorrow early morning I go onto the flea market.
I hope, I manage to buy something.

Regards, Peter.


----------



## Boxerpeti

Raketa arrived.
Movement: cal.2609.HA with 19 jewels


----------



## tjvreeken

Nice pocket watch, Peter!

I think it's time to open a museum to show all your hunting trophies ;-)


----------



## Boxerpeti

Sekonda arrived from Petrodvoretz.
Movement: cal.2209 with 23 jewels


----------



## Boxerpeti

Slava automatic arrived.
Movement: cal.2427 with 27 jewels


----------



## tjvreeken

Nice watch Peter :-! Black is beautiful!

Lots of jewels inside, it's a great effort to get them in there ;-)


----------



## Boxerpeti

Wostok 2214 arrived.


----------



## tjvreeken

Wow, that's a nice one :-!

Congrats!


----------



## Boxerpeti

Black Pobeda from the 2.MWF.
Movement: cal.2602 with 15 jewels.


----------



## Boxerpeti

Thanks Tom!

Regards, Peter from Budapest.


----------



## Seele

Peter,

This black dial Pobeda is stunning indeed! The "2M" logo on the movement came after the "gear teeth Ch2Z" logo, I think the change came about around 1956, you think it was the case?


----------



## Boxerpeti

Hi,

The 2MWF uses the newer logo from 1958.


----------



## Boxerpeti

The next piece: Sekonda autodate (Poljot de Luxe automatic, cal.2416 with 29 jewels)


----------



## watch22

That's a nice dial design for a steel case.


----------



## tjvreeken

Very nice Peter :-!


----------



## Boxerpeti

Beautiful Start from 2MWF, with 17 jewels cal.2602 movement.


----------



## azoria

Great watch Boxerpeti!!! Very nice looking one.:-!
Congrats!!!!


----------



## Seele

More eye candies from our Peter again 

The steel Sekonda de luxe is interesting and is a remarkably fine example indeed. Right now I am looking into Sekonda de luxe models, where Sekonda apparently applied the "de luxe" appellation to a range of watches beyond the three Poljot de luxe models: Vympel ultra-thin (also Luch-built), Orbita, and Kosmos. While it is well-known that some Vostok-sourced models were sold as de luxes, I have also noticed some models which did not have equivalences sold under the original brands, unless I am greatly mistaken. I have acquired one of them and will report in due course after its arrival.


----------



## pwalsh21

That Start is AMAZING. Does the lume still work? I'll bet it's really interesting to look at in the dark.


----------



## pmwas

Nice watches, really. I got this one today. Thought it was good for old Soviet watches shelf


----------



## tjvreeken

Boxerpeti said:


> Beautiful Start from 2MWF, with 17 jewels cal.2602 movement.


And beautiful it is! Congratulations :-!


----------



## Renoldi

here is my hunting


----------



## Boxerpeti

Poljot 3017 arrived in to my collection.


----------



## Vaurien

:-! Really beautiful


----------



## tjvreeken

That's a nice addition Peter :-!

Greatings from his brother:


(Click to enlarge.)


----------



## Robert999




----------



## Kevg

A couple of mine

Chaika 1601A movement









Pobeda 2602 movement









Kev


----------



## Gravit

I don't know why I read this thread because every time I do I grow sick with envy. Be that as it may, congratulations to all of you!


----------



## Boxerpeti

2416 automatic Sekonda (Poljot de Luxe) from 1MWF.


----------



## watch22

This is one of my favorite models - nice one.

Would you say the red second hand is original? All my 29-jewel Poljots with gold case and dial have a gold second hand.


----------



## tjvreeken

That is very nice Peter :-!


----------



## Boxerpeti

Raketa 2614.H


----------



## Boxerpeti

Sekonda 2416 automatic


----------



## Boxerpeti

Wostok 2214


----------



## tjvreeken

Nice addition Peter. You don't see often roman numerals on Soviet watches. Nice watch :-!


----------



## parrotandpitbull

tjvreeken said:


> Nice addition Peter. You don't see often roman numerals on Soviet watches. Nice watch :-!


 Love all of this page, but a question, are Roman Numerals that rare on soviet Watches and if so, Why? I have a Poljot 2612 auto with bold Roman numerals. Its a model I dont see very often on Flaybay. I love its chunkiness. Sorry about the quality of photo. its an old photo and acquisition so its somewhat off point.


----------



## phd

tjvreeken said:


> Nice addition Peter. You don't see often roman numerals on Soviet watches. Nice watch :-!


Of my Raketas (including export models and brands), 114 (just over 10%) have Roman numerals, 177 (or about 16%) have Arabic numerals, while the remainder have no numerals at all.

So, it's not that Roman numerals are rare, but rather that any kind of numbering is uncommon.

What's interesting is that there are two different Roman numbering styles - one uses "IV" for 4, while the other (more common) uses "IIII" to balance the "VIII" of the 8 on the other side. In a few instances, I have models which are identical except for "IV" on one and "IIII" on the other.


----------



## Boxerpeti

Elektronika lcd watch arrived...


----------



## giormet

roo7 said:


> That's a very nice Poljot alarm.
> 
> I have the same case model, however it's not the same dial or gold plated and the condition is not as good as yours.


Do you know wich period is that model ? Thanks


----------



## Boxerpeti

Poljot alarm arrived...
Movement: cal.2612.1 with 18 jewels


----------



## watch22

Even the original bracelet - nice.


----------



## Boxerpeti

Molnija with plastic dial. 
Movement: cal.3602 with 18 jewels.


----------



## Boxerpeti

The 500. piece arrived into my collection.

AGAT rattrapante stopwatch with 17 jewels cal.4297 movement from Zlatoust.


----------



## JRMTactical

Boxerpeti,

My friend, you take some of the nicest pictures I have ever seen and come up with some very fine watches! I should love to visit Budapest one day and take a stroll through your local flea market! Congratulations on very fine watches.....may I get some photography lessons sometime?


----------



## Nikolay Oganov

Boxerpeti said:


> A newer Raketa with 23 jewels cal.2209 movement.


Excuseme but how much did you pay for this watch?


----------

